# Adele



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 29, 2011)

Her new album, _21_ was released the other day, so I instantly bought it. It was astoundingly good.

Anybody else like Adele? For those of you who don't know what she sounds like, either YouTube her or, if you're in the UK, go here: click


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 29, 2011)

Adele always, always, always reminds me of Verne, mostly because he used her as a playby in a roleplay. Oh, Gwen Cooper, how I miss you. :(

As for her music, it's actually pretty okay.


----------



## Saith (Jan 29, 2011)

She's alright, I guess, but I'm not really into that type of music.
I liked Pavements, though.


----------



## octobr (Jan 29, 2011)

(yeah I kind of love her just saying)

(it might be because she's really attractive)


----------



## Sireafi (Feb 2, 2011)

I love Adele and I think her new album is fantastic. It was well worth that long wait.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 3, 2011)

Too jazzy for me, this stuff.


----------

